# Motor Break-in Period



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zeeman1953 said:


> I have recently embodied a Warp 9 Impulse motor and received no instructions for breaking in this motor. Is these any rule-of-thumb that I should use such as RPM or amps not to exceed?


Hi zee,

This has been discussed numerous times. See 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/motor-burned-upi-28557p6.html 

Post #58.

Regards,

major


----------



## zeeman1953 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello Major, thank you for leading me in the right direction. The information I found was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again.
________
Ducati Multistrada 1000s DS


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hear these motors are pretty rugged-but if you're worried, cut a Grill Block out of ordinary Coroplast and clip it in(I assume you don't use the radiator anymore) to block out the weather. If you need the air later for cooling, you can turn it into a partial block with a few scissor-snips...

You can also cut an underbody tray from the same material- be sure to punch a few tiny drain holes in case water gets in from the top though. It will also improve aerodynamics of the vehicle slightly for an efficiency boost.

May I recommend Ecomodder-


http://ecomodder.com/forum/

Most of the material is about improving the efficiency of ICE vehicles, but the info in the Aero Sub-forum can benefit all vehicles-and while some of those Aero mods are quite labor and money intensive, others(wheel caps, antenna deletion, body trays etc) are dirt cheap. My -93 Festiva went from 42 to 46 MPG with roughly $35 of Coroplast, Duct tape and a little elbow grease...

They also have a nice Alternative Fuels(mostly EV but some Bio-diesel as well) Sub-forum.


----------



## zeeman1953 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi order99, thanks for the name of the material Coroplast. I still have a question about getting the motor wet....can it get wet while it's running? I don't want a short circuit or something. Thanks
________
buy silversurfer vaporizer


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zeeman1953 said:


> I still have a question about getting the motor wet....can it get wet while it's running? I don't want a short circuit or something. Thanks


Hi zee,

Yeah, it can take some water and keep running. Probably run submerged. Although not recommended. Probably the biggest concern is corrosion. I'd try to keep water out of there. Not so much for the water itself, but the stuff water might carry in with it, like dirt, sand, salt and the like.

Regards,

major


----------

